# General Chat > General Discussion >  Experience Ayurveda!

## heril

Ayurveda has risen as a popular branch of medicine. It has been successful in healing various kinds of diseases. There are innumerable cures to various illnesses. Tourists and people from all over the country experiment these treatments. There are many vacationers who visit Gods own country and enjoy a thrilling vacation while seeking Ayurvedic treatments. Many people desire to experience various wellness treatments and therapies at Ayurvedic resorts. There are specific treatment plans for various illnesses, experienced Ayurvedic physicians conduct these treatments. Ayurvedic therapists conduct wellness treatments for stress related disorders and tensions. There are many wellness therapies conducted by therapists, tourists throng the wellness centres and Ayurvedic resorts for wellness treatments. Wellness treatments are appropriate for stress related diseases and tensions. There are many such issues related to stress and proper Ayurvedic therapies can improve the health of individuals. There are comfortable Ayurvedic resorts that can relieve stress and heal persons at reasonable costs.

----------


## Akcent

Well,I am here and read out your post thoroughly about the ayurveda so i am agree with your reviews because it is the best
for health and fitness.Ayurveda is so good for cure the different diseases and so good for rid of the acne problem.According
to me that it is the best for wellness and reduce the mentally stress.

*Foster City Boot Camp*

----------


## herryjohn

Very nice and informative post. Can you tell me Ayurvedic treatment can remove dental problems ?

----------

